# Vape Mat



## Shane (15/3/16)

Do any vendors have vape mats in stock?

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (16/3/16)

Hey bud. Out of interest... what is a vape mat? Any chance you could add a pic?


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey bud. Out of interest... what is a vape mat? Any chance you could add a pic?


Glad you asked @Cespian !

It's like a mouse pad, but for your vape gear! Here's one I got from @Zeki Hilmi !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (16/3/16)

Hi There,

We have quite an assortment of mats available.

Unfortunately they are not loaded on our website, however if you whatsapp me ill be more then willing to send you pictures.

Bradley: 060 994 7664


----------



## Cespian (16/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Glad you asked @Cespian !
> 
> It's like a mouse pad, but for your vape gear! Here's one I got from @Zeki Hilmi !
> 
> View attachment 48335



Ah, I see! Thanks @Stosta... I had something completely different in mind haha.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/16)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kaizer (16/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 48336
> View attachment 48337
> View attachment 48338



@Rob Fisher , may I ask, where did you get the Hexohm mat from?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/3/16)

Kaizer said:


> @Rob Fisher , may I ask, where did you get the Hexohm mat from?



https://www.facebook.com/vapemats/?fref=ts


----------



## Stosta (16/3/16)

Cespian said:


> Ah, I see! Thanks @Stosta... I had something completely different in mind haha.


Haha! What was your warped mind thinking?


----------



## Cespian (16/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! What was your warped mind thinking?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

